# Kulan: Bard's Gate PbP Campaign (OOC) [Game Cancelled]



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2015)

Here is the primary thread for my Bard's Gate campaign set one my homebrewed world, Kulan.

First city map


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 3, 2015)

My goal is to get my introduction for the game written and posted tonight before I go to bed. At the latest, it will be posted sometime on Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 3, 2015)

Post is now up. Introduce your PC to the city somewhere on the map. Decide amongst yourselves if any of you have met each other yet.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 3, 2015)

[MENTION=10869]Shades of Eternity[/MENTION] and [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION].

Both of you still need to re-post your PCs in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2015)

Will try to post a response either tomorrow or on Wednesday.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay, are we basing rolls on the honor system here?


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Okay, are we basing rolls on the honor system here?



I would prefer if you find a good dice roller and link the results here. I use the dice roller on COre COliseum, but you can use any decent site, as long at it gives you a link for the results.

Invisible Castle is another good site.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 5, 2015)

Will these rollers work on mobile? My computer is shot at the moment


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Will these rollers work on mobile? My computer is shot at the moment



From Invisible Castle's About page:


> About This Site
> 
> This site has been running since 2005, and serves about a half million rolls a year.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about CO-CO. But I don't think so.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2015)

EN World also has a built in dice roller but the results are suspect. Just ask [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION].


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay cuz I have an app but it doesn't link, and I've read the aerie of the crow god thread and seen his epic failures


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2015)

I am here, I did not see this thread. The internet was lost until after 5 pm today and I am still trying to get caught up. I hate not having interwebs at home.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

Do you use a smartphone? I actually use a very simple app for this so I can post whenever, wherever. I can clue you in if you'd like.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Do you use a smartphone?



Who, me?


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] there's an app you can use with your data rather than a typical internet connection, which is what I use for this


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2015)

I use a laptop on a small fixed budget. I use the connection at a subway shop.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh okay, I use the tapatalk app on my Android phone


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2015)

Relique the mad uses that too, so I know of its usefulness. But, no I have a dumb phone:


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh okay, but yeah it is quite handy for freedom of posting


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 6, 2015)

man trying to figure out my entrance...any ideas?


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

Well you could always look into the note you found implanted in your pocket


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2015)

I will have to post something tomorrow. My hands are still hurting with all the weather we had this past several days. I have been on full Rx of pain killers. I am usually on 2 per day, where Rx is at 4. Not this past week. Oh well, its happening less and less at least.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> man trying to figure out my entrance...any ideas?



Well, Borya is a cleric, so he already might have been to the Old Temple District looking for a vacant building to setup a dedicated temple for Mokosh or see if there is an old Torassian temple where he gain sanctuary. Finding the former won't be easy, but there is a 'pantheon' temple for the various Torassian gods called "The Rodina," which means Homeland in Ticin (Latin). It's small but smells like home. (The Russian translation (via Google) is Родина, which is written on the floor of the temple. Another name for it would be "Domovina" [Slovak translation].)

Borya could start from that district or already be in the Market District somewhere. It's up to you. Start with something simple and we'll go from there.



Trogdor1992 said:


> Well you could always look into the note you found implanted in your pocket



Perhaps Borya slept in The Rodina the previous day and woke up to find the note in his pocket.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I will have to post something tomorrow. My hands are still hurting with all the weather we had this past several days. I have been on full Rx of pain killers. I am usually on 2 per day, where Rx is at 4. Not this past week. Oh well, its happening less and less at least.



No worries. Take care of yourself first and foremost. That. I understand. Chronic pain is a problem for me.

And tomorrow is my sister's birthday, so I don't know how much I'll be online. I have mid-afternoon events on both Wednesday and Thursday as well but neither should take up too much of my time.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll be somewhat busy tomorrow too but may find time to post around that


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2015)

oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh this is the wrong thread for that [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2015)

realized that a bit late.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 7, 2015)

k posted finally.

I'm okay with changing the focus to another character, but using the well dressed kobold to break the ice. .


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> k posted finally.
> 
> I'm okay with changing the focus to another character, but using the well dressed kobold to break the ice. .



No worries. I built it in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2015)

here is the link to the rg

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ard-s-Gate-PbP-Campaign&p=6725271#post6725271


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2015)

two things:
I still need to choose spells memorized

I have a simple  'level title' thing for game play only I am going to play with here. no proposal or anything.

```
warrior/ighter1-2, bab +0 to +2 Privet

warrior/fighter 3-4, bab +4     corporal

warrior/fighter 5, bab +5       lance corporal - - -officers- - - - - ->>>  
                                                                          BAB +6       leftenaent 
warrior/fighter 6, bab +6       Sargent                                   BAB +8       captain 
                                                                          BAB +10        marshal major 
warrior/fighter 7, bab +7       master at arms                             BAB +12       Marshal
                                                                          BAB +14      uber marshal
warrior/fighter 8, bab +8       Chief master at arms                      BAB +16    general
```


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 10, 2015)

Ok so before I post on the ic. I have s question about the gray elves. Is it unusual for them to be far from home or am I missing something about the look I'm getting from shrough?  @_*Knightfall*_ @ Scott_dewar


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] I think he's looking at you because he's also a Gray elf and he has some kind of elven knight stuff in his backstory, I could be wrong tho


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

Chuckfar said:


> Ok so before I post on the ic. I have s question about the gray elves. Is it unusual for them to be far from home or am I missing something about the look I'm getting from shrough?  @_*Knightfall*_ @Scott DeWar




I didn't know I was giving any one a look. let me look at the ic . . . . .I c now, or rather I see now. I guess you have to ask Shrough to find that out.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah you looked at him funny and I asked you why


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] by any chance are you related to a George DeWar?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

No, I am not. I use this name as it is similar to my favorite alcoholic beverage: Dewar's scotch.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh okay


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 10, 2015)

_Vak'tiel turns to see another elf with feature's very similar to Cal's standing nearby. He is staring intently at Cal with sidelong glances at the tiefling. Wilie asks the other newcomer if he too has a note. Cal stands there quietly looking at the other elf, half in shock._

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-s-Gate-PbP-Campaign-(IC)/page3#ixzz3o7hHGQ97

This stare is from knightfall' telling of the story.  The Dm is stating this. He also states that I look at shrough half in shock??


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] I think gray elves might be kind of rare in the city, they probably don't commonly venture away from home(kind of like Faeruns Moon Elves)


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

Chuckfar said:


> Ok so before I post on the ic. I have s question about the gray elves. Is it unusual for them to be far from home or am I missing something about the look I'm getting from shrough?  @_*Knightfall*_ @ Scott_dewar





Trogdor1992 said:


> [MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] I think he's looking at you because he's also a Gray elf and he has some kind of elven knight stuff in his backstory, I could be wrong tho



Gray elves aren't a common sight in Bard's Gate, and, as a race, they tend to be more isolated from the nonelven world. Usually, humans can't tell the difference between a gray elf or a standard elf. A gray elf will know another gray elf on sight, and since it is rare for gray elves to gather in large trade cities, a bit of shock wouldn't be out of the question.

It isn't completely unheard of for gray elves to wander, but they to do so as solitary travelers. A gray elf family might be encountered traveling, but in such cases, the leves are likely migrating to another elven city or kingdom.



Scott DeWar said:


> I didn't know I was giving any one a look. let me look at the ic . . . . .I c now, or rather I see now. I guess you have to ask Shrough to find that out.



I used some creative license when I made that post.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Gray elves aren't a common sight in Bard's Gate, and, as a race, they tend to be more isolated from the nonelven world. Usually, humans can't tell the difference between a gray elf or a standard elf. A gray elf will know another gray elf on sight, and since it is rare for gray elves to gather in large trade cities, a bit of shock wouldn't be out of the question.
> 
> It isn't completely unheard of for gray elves to wander, but they to do so as solitary travelers. A gray elf family might be encountered traveling, but in such cases, the leves are likely migrating to another elven city or kingdom.
> 
> ...



This is what I was assuming to be the reason


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

And sorry I was AWOL all day, today. I had some trouble getting EN World to work earlier. It was giving me a Bad Gateway error.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Well conveniently I think things went pretty smoothly in your absence


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> knowledge: local, who is Willie?
> 
> knowledge: local: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23



[sblock="Wilie"]After seeing the halfing again, your PC quickly come to realize that "Wilie" is a mainstay in the Market District. It is his job to collect a 1 copper toll for crossing the Market Bridge from the Market District to the Guild District. This toll goes to pay the salaries of the Market Watch. The toll is only collected from wagons, carts, sedan chairs, et al. Pedestrians don't have to pay it.

Once he made the connection, Shrough remembers hearing tidbits about the halfling during his time in the city. He is quite the likable fellow, even for a halfling. People big and small call him their friend. If there is anyone who resents him or his job, Shrough hasn't heard about it. In fact, there are many in the district who would come to the halfling's aid, if needed. There is a common saying in the district -- "watch Wilie's back." Shrough's heard it from a lot of hallfings and a few humans when they were talking about a close friend.[/sblock]


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] wrong thread


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Knightfall, wrong thread



Actually, I meant to post it here. When posting a check result without any in-game text, it shoudl go here and not in the IC thread.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh okay


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> two things:
> I still need to choose spells memorized



Okay. When you can.



> I have a simple  'level title' thing for game play only I am going to play with here. no proposal or anything.
> 
> ```
> warrior/ighter1-2, bab +0 to +2 Privet
> ...



That's fine.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyway, I have to go to bed. Brunch in the morning with family.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 10, 2015)

is there a particular time of day we're more likely to be in post mode?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

For one thing he is on North America Mountain time, I myself am on central time. He is in Canukaslavia, I an in USSA (United Soviet States of America).


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=10869]Shades of Eternity[/MENTION] It seems the evening to late night by my time(EST) is when we're most active, I'm always active though


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2015)

There isn't a set time for posting.

I can guarantee that I won't be available on Wednesdays and Thursdays in the middle of the afternoon until the end of October. I usually have physio once every other week but the day can be Monday, Tuesday, or Friday. I share my apartment with my sister, which means sharing the living room (where my PC is) with her in the evenings and on the weekends.

Regardless, I'm usually online every day, although I don't always post every day. Plus, I have two other play-by-post games going, so I tend to concentrate on one game each day.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 13, 2015)

FYi, for those who didn't see my post in my Kulan Facebook group (or aren't on FB), today was a off day for me. It was Canadian Thanksgiving. My goal is to post replies either tomorrow or on Wednesday.

(For [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] and [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] , the same goes for the Crow God game.)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay, I'm back and able to post now. I unexpectedly did not have internet access on vacation. Of course things were in total disarray when I got back to the office, but I should be back to regular posting now. I am sorry for the delay.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 13, 2015)

Didn't bother me, the banter we've had while waiting has actually been quite entertaining


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

indeed. 

btw, the story I was telling was DragonAge: Amber Rage!!! adventure.

Kisep you so need to tell a story that starts with "everything is true, especially the lies."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay, Jagr is really late to the party. How about if we assume he didn't find the note until a bit later and he is sitting in the Felled Ogre lingering over breakfast and trying to decide if the note is legit when the others come in and see it?


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Okay, Jagr is really late to the party. How about if we assume he didn't find the note until a bit later and he is sitting in the Felled Ogre lingering over breakfast and trying to decide if the note is legit when the others come in and see it?




Your a cat.

Show up fashionably late, walk in like you own the place, grab a chair, turn it backwards and have a seat while leaning on the back of the chair while listening with expressed interest until your ready to speak. .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Your a cat.
> 
> Show up fashionably late, walk in like you own the place, grab a chair, turn it backwards and have a seat while leaning on the back of the chair while *acting like* listening with expressed interest until your ready to speak. .



fixed it for you


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Okay, Jagr is really late to the party. How about if we assume he didn't find the note until a bit later and he is sitting in the Felled Ogre lingering over breakfast and trying to decide if the note is legit when the others come in and see it?



I kind of assumed your PC was already sitting in the Felled Ogre, somewhere.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2015)

A quick question on familiars, Knightfall.

never mind, found the answer to my question


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> I kind of assumed your PC was already sitting in the Felled Ogre, somewhere.




Great!


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2015)

FYI...I have appointments for the early afternoon. Will be back in front of my keyboard sometime after 3 p.m. MST.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 14, 2015)

good luck.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2015)

Came back from my last appointment with a wicked headache. I'm going to take a quiet nap and hope it's better in an hour. I'll be back later.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

The liquor is treated as an ingested poison, although some of its effects are temporary (lasts 1d12 hours + 1 hour per shot). Any damage taken is considered half lethal and half nonlethal once the effects fade. Until that time, all the damage is considered lethal.

Anyone who drinks a shot of the blue liquor must make a Fortitude save (DC 12) for each shot-full. The first failure dulls the senses (-1 to Intelligence and Wisdom-based skill checks). The second failure leaves the character vulnerable (-1 to AC, -1 to attack rolls). The third failure hurts the body (1d3 points of poison damage). Each failure after that is at a -1 to the Fortitude save and doubles the damage (1d3, 1d6, 1d12, 2d12 etc).


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 16, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> The liquor is treated as an ingested poison, although some of its effects are temporary (lasts 1d12 hours + 1 hour per shot). Any damage taken is considered half lethal and half nonlethal once the effects fade. Until that time, all the damage is considered lethal.
> 
> Anyone who drinks a shot of the blue liquor must make a Fortitude save (DC 12) for each shot-full. The first failure dulls the senses (-1 to Intelligence and Wisdom-based skill checks). The second failure leaves the character vulnerable (-1 to AC, -1 to attack rolls). The third failure hurts the body (1d3 points of poison damage). Each failure after that is at a -1 to the Fortitude save and doubles the damage (1d3, 1d6, 1d12, 2d12 etc).



Can you make my two rolls for me on this one


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2015)

*aw crap*



Knightfall said:


> The liquor is treated as an ingested poison, although some of its effects are temporary (lasts 1d12 hours + 1 hour per shot). Any damage taken is considered half lethal and half nonlethal once the effects fade. Until that time, all the damage is considered lethal.
> 
> Anyone who drinks a shot of the blue liquor must make a Fortitude save (DC 12) for each shot-full. The first failure dulls the senses (-1 to Intelligence and Wisdom-based skill checks). The second failure leaves the character vulnerable (-1 to AC, -1 to attack rolls). The third failure hurts the body (1d3 points of poison damage). Each failure after that is at a -1 to the Fortitude save and doubles the damage (1d3, 1d6, 1d12, 2d12 etc).




Fort = +8

Fort save: 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17 not drinking any more.


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 16, 2015)

Fort for one drink blue liquor. 


1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=99901


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Can you make my two rolls for me on this one



Done.

Fort save #1: 1d20+8=17
#2: 1d20+8=20


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 16, 2015)

Okay thank you, so that means I hold my liquor like a champ right?


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you can make a untrained Craft [Herbalism] check to have Jagr recall what was discovered to be in the drink after the nobleman died in his homeland.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

With a successful check, any of the PCs with Craft (Alchemy) can also determine all that went in to making the liquor. (The DC is 20.)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you can make a untrained Craft [Herbalism] check to have Jagr recall what was discovered to be in the drink after the nobleman died in his homeland.




Craft Herbalism check (untrained): 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2015)

Scratch one vial of anti-toxin. hope it works.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 17, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Scratch one vial of anti-toxin. hope it works.



What a Nice guy you are


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Craft Herbalism check (untrained): 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12



[sblock="Results"]Jagr knows that the main ingredient is a type of benign flower petal that produces a sweet taste when cooked. The rest of the ingredients are mainly intense herbs, as well as raw coconut. The dangerous ingredient is some kind of root that is toxic to eat -- nearly instant death. (He can't remember its name.) When cooked, crushed, and filtered through liquid, it is less toxic but still dangerous. It is quite strong, so when mixed with alcohol, it has quite the punch. The flower petal is added to hide the root's acidic smell.

The drink itself is often used as a test for young warriors or given to an enemy in attempt to kill them on the sly.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2015)

that is some nasty stuff.  can't wait for my character to hear about it


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 23, 2015)

I will post more replies tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2015)

Shrogh d'Aringar

Knowledge Arcane +10
Know: Arcane: 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24

Spellcraft +12
Spellcraft: 1D20+12 = [9]+12 = 21


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 24, 2015)

How likely do you guys think it is that I can "get busy" with this alchemist?


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 24, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> How likely do you guys think it is that I can "get busy" with this alchemist?




Completely dependent on the chemistry.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 24, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Completely dependent on the chemistry.



Well she seems kind of...open, so it might not be that hard


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2015)

Careful, I think she is hiding something.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm thinking that too, what better way to find out what it is than that ?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2015)

this is a face palm for you:


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 24, 2015)

Lol I'll probably just try the goat women at the tavern, they seemed to like me anyway


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 24, 2015)

FYI... I'll be away from my keyboard for a good portion of today. Thus, don't except another reply from me until either late in the evening or on Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 26, 2015)

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], I do have a post for you, but it has gotten late. I'll post it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2015)

Next set of replies either tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 28, 2015)

[MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] can we use Coyote Code for rolls? I figured if I started making my own rolls it'd save you the trouble


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] can we use Coyote Code for rolls? I figured if I started making my own rolls it'd save you the trouble



Yes, you can use Coyote Code or Invisible Castle or any other good online dice roller.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay I'll start making my own rolls with coyote code, I use it for pathfinder so I already have it bookmarked


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2015)

I have been using Coyote code for about 2 years now, including here.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 29, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been using Coyote code for about 2 years now, including here.



I just started using it for Living Pathfinder, and I quite like it. Very user friendly IMO.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

And it has a very wide range of rolls. the online one seems to hate me and Invisible castle has been overloaded and crashes.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 29, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> And it has a very wide range of rolls. the online one seems to hate me and Invisible castle has been overloaded and crashes.



Yeah I tried invisible castle once and it confused me but I've never had that issue with coyote


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2015)

Invisible Castle is great, but it tends to go down for days or even weeks at a time. I have not had that issue with Coyote Code.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

ditto!!


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2015)

Taking a break. Will be back later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

No burn out allowed!!


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 30, 2015)

man trying to figure out a way to reconnect to the rest of the party.  I seem to have written myself into a corner.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2015)

we could just walk back in with any further ado.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 31, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> No burn out allowed!!



I wasn't burnt out the other day. I simply had other things to do. It was the same today. Physio in the afternoon plus errands plus dishes. Then came the season premiere of Grimm. 

I'll try to post on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 31, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> man trying to figure out a way to reconnect to the rest of the party.  I seem to have written myself into a corner.



Umm, my latest post for you gives Borya a chance to head back to the common room.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 31, 2015)

Grimm is awesome, I have to do work on my house today so my posting may not be as quick as usual


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2015)

Wait, Grimm Season premier? why hasn't that showed up on HULU YET!!!


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 31, 2015)

Alas I only have Netflix, I'll just have to keep watching Trailer Park Boys while I cry myself to sleep


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2015)

scratch that, it just showed up.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 4, 2015)

My plan was to post today, but I got distracted by other things. I'll try to get a post up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2015)

Normally, I apologize for puns in a post No this time. SUFFER!!


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 5, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wait, Grimm Season premier? why hasn't that showed up on HULU YET!!!




ah yes.

Grim, I love the characters hard, but cripse the storytelling bugs me.

I have never seen a character go from bad to one of the best...and then destroyed by the writers so hard.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2015)

I have my writing class this afternoon, but I'll try to post sometime in the late afternoon or early evening (MST).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2015)

I will be out of touch for the long weekend. NPC Jagr as needed.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2015)

Scotley said:


> I will be out of touch for the long weekend. NPC Jagr as needed.



Okay, will do.



FYI...
For everyone, I'll try to post again tomorrow. It was a loooong day today. Very tired.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sarten is the kobold right?


----------



## kinem (Nov 8, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Sarten is the kobold right?




Yes.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2015)

Major post tomorrow.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sounds like the big adventure starting post is coming up


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 8, 2015)

okay just confirming before I post in character

I'm assuming we're headed to the bridge and don't run into the rest of the party until Knightfall responds.

I was able to confort a certain tiefling barberian on slavery issues, so are we with the party or not?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> okay just confirming before I post in character
> 
> I'm assuming we're headed to the bridge and don't run into the rest of the party until Knightfall responds.
> 
> I was able to confort a certain tiefling barberian on slavery issues, so are we with the party or not?



Borya is with the others, I'm in the middle of constructing my next reply, and I am assuming that Borya is following Kisep and Jagr to the bridge. If you want to make a post beforehand, it's fine. I'll incorporate it into what I'm writing.

*For everyone:* FYI, the post may or may not get added tonight. I'm having some chronic pain issues today, so it might not get posted until tomorrow after I get back from physio. I'm going to try to get it done tonight but no promises. (Very tired.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2015)

When it comes to chronic pain, I understand. My left hand/arm/shoulder still hurts from frozen shoulder syndrome from when I woke from the coma. My feet are in perpetual pain from diabetic neuropathy. You work on getting the pain managed. It is not the least bit fun. Some days I am in tears.


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2015)

Knightfall & Scott DeWar: Best wishes.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 9, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Borya is with the others, I'm in the middle of constructing my next reply, and I am assuming that Borya is following Kisep and Jagr to the bridge. If you want to make a post beforehand, it's fine. I'll incorporate it into what I'm writing.
> 
> *For everyone:* FYI, the post may or may not get added tonight. I'm having some chronic pain issues today, so it might not get posted until tomorrow after I get back from physio. I'm going to try to get it done tonight but no promises. (Very tired.)




Dude, do a quick prep tonight using a notepad and sleep on any posting.

don't kill yourself for an event that supposed to be fun. 

We don't just understand, we're rooting for you.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> When it comes to chronic pain, I understand. My left hand/arm/shoulder still hurts from frozen shoulder syndrome from when I woke from the coma. My feet are in perpetual pain from diabetic neuropathy. You work on getting the pain managed. It is not the least bit fun. Some days I am in tears.



That's how it works. Manage the pain and try to live with it. It's been a struggle for me for a very long time. Physio has been a blessing. (It doesn't hurt that the receptionist at the physiotherapy office is a cutie.) 



kinem said:


> Knightfall & Scott DeWar: Best wishes.



Thanks.



Shades of Eternity said:


> Dude, do a quick prep tonight using a notepad and sleep on any posting.
> 
> don't kill yourself for an event that supposed to be fun.
> 
> We don't just understand, we're rooting for you.



I've written part of it and already saved it in notepad. I'm going to crash for a few hours until "Rizzoli and Isles" comes on and the take another crack at it after that. Be back later.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> . . . . .  we're rooting for you.




What he says!



Knightfall said:


> (It doesn't hurt that the receptionist at the physiotherapy office is a cutie.)
> 
> KF



 That helps with the healing! Reminds me of my physical therapist, Victoria and occupational therapist, Jennifer.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2015)

Definitely not getting posted tonight. I ended up working on this instead: https://kulanworldjournal.wordpress.com/2015/11/09/campaign-map-bluffside-region/

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, today is a pain filled day for me, due to the weather going nasty, so do not be surprised if it takes all day to get to these games.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 10, 2015)

Time for bed.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 10, 2015)

Have a good sleep, nice job on the big post, it really drew me in with its vagueness and suggestion of treasure. Thanks for putting us in the awkward situation with the guards too


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes nice opening. Jagr is fussing, but I'm beginning to realize he likes to bemoan things. I liked the opening even if he didn't.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 10, 2015)

cripse good work. 

I'll try to figure out a way to shoehorn myself in later today.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey I'll be offline until Friday so feel free to RP my character as needed


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm going to assume that PCs are going to seek out Kailer Goloda and forego asking questions for now.

I'm hoping to reply tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2015)

I _think-hope_ that is the plan


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2015)

Kail first & ask questions later. I'd rather have more info & privacy before using the questions.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 13, 2015)

yeah

plus somebody has to clamp down on the plot hook.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 14, 2015)

*DM's Note*
For my campaigns, when you roll a Natural 20 on a skill check roll, it is automatically considered a 30 (+ all relevant bonuses), as long as the PC has at least 1 rank in the skill.

For Knowledge checks, if the player wants to make a second, related Knowledge check based on new information learned from the Nat 20, there is a +2 circumstance bonus due to favorable circumstances. If that roll is also a Nat 20, the player can roll a third time for another related field. I, as the DM, will decided if the fields are related.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 14, 2015)

Today was a tough day, pain-wise.

I will post at least once on the weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey, you just concentrate on pain management. Remember - I have been THERE, and literally know your pain. Hang in there, you are tough. You can do this.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 15, 2015)

agreed,

I'm just glad that we're back in contact and trying my darndest not to shill pet projects while we wait. .

in the meantime, we'll do what we always do on the ooc thread.  Talk and possibly complain about Grimm. .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2015)

Grim is moving too slow, subplots have some promise, but end in a dying note. IMHO


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 15, 2015)

The chase is on! 

But don't forget about the fallen citizens.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2015)

Headache. Lying down for a while. I'll check in again later tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2015)

I have not even started reading what you have up yet. sorry


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2015)

Almost time for bed. Will post again tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 19, 2015)

Writing class today. I might post sometime tonight. Tomorrow is more likely.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2015)

that is ok, I had a very late v.a. appointment today and got a really late start.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2015)

Didn't happen today. Worked on other stuff (maps) for most of the day. I'll try to get to this again sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 21, 2015)

Well here is how my day is going: Minimal pain despite minimal consumption of pain meds. Now sleep is another matter . . . . .


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2015)

More replies either later today or Sunday. I want to give both [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] and [MENTION=10869]Shades of Eternity[/MENTION] a chance to reply first.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2015)

If the guy moves through any kind of plant life Jagr would try to entangle.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 24, 2015)

More replies tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't have a bow, is there any conceivable way to keep running towards the man?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 24, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> I don't have a bow, is there any conceivable way to keep running towards the man?



You can have Vak'tiel either try to move out to the edge of the canal and make the jump the runner made (DC 15) or he can run back the way he came and try to cut the runner off by going over Market Bridge back into the Grand Plaza.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 25, 2015)

Apologies, I was indeed busy with RL (work, mostly). For the record, I'm completely fine with my characters being NPC-ed during any absences of mine. 

Just finished reading all the IC posts since my last visit. Is it okay if Kisep's familiar follows the fleeing man, giving the others some hint to where he's going? Seeing that Cousin Corvus can fly and easily keep up with him, while staying out of reach of any ranged attacks the suspect might have up his sleeves...


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 26, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> Apologies, I was indeed busy with RL (work, mostly). For the record, I'm completely fine with my characters being NPC-ed during any absences of mine.



No worries. Last week was a slow week for me, regardless. Plus, I'm planning on starting up a fourth PbP game on The Piazza. (An AD&D 2E game set on one of my other worlds.) And I know to NPC your PCs if you've been absent for a while. I just don't always remember to do so. 



> Just finished reading all the IC posts since my last visit. Is it okay if Kisep's familiar follows the fleeing man, giving the others some hint to where he's going? Seeing that Cousin Corvus can fly and easily keep up with him, while staying out of reach of any ranged attacks the suspect might have up his sleeves...



That seems reasonable.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2015)

Dang, I forgot about the fox. Would it be reasonable the Fox would have made it to the canal? eventually??


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 26, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Dang, I forgot about the fox. Would it be reasonable the Fox would have made it to the canal? eventually??



You can assume the fox has been with your PC up to this point and then direct him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2015)

'K. By the way today is Thanksgiving in the US. Just a reminder to our DM in tundra-nanada-istan


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 27, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> 'K. By the way today is Thanksgiving in the US. Just a reminder to our DM in tundra-nanada-istan



I rmembered. So it didn't really matter that I spent most of the day away from my keyboard. Heh.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2015)

So, rested up I hope. good night.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 28, 2015)

BTW, since the CFL's Grey Cup is this weekend, I likely won't make my next post until Monday. If I do manage to get a post done this weekend, it would have to be today, and I don't foresee that happening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2015)

does CFL = Canadian Football League? Enjoy!!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 28, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> does CFL = Canadian Football League? Enjoy!!



Yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, I am going to busy chasing my 8 year old niece all over the house. Her parents are away, these mice will play!!!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 30, 2015)

Edmonton won! First Grey Cup win in 10 years. The only way I'd be happier now is if my Riders had won this year.

Anyway, back to the game. Expect a reply either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2015)

To all,

I have been in contact with Knightfall on Facebook about my internet connectivity, or limitation there of. I just wanted to tell all of you guys in the game my WiFi place, a subway sandwich shop has a problem. I can do anything I need anywhere else except at that location.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 3, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> OOC: I'm not even sure if I can break a 25 on those checks



You'd have to roll a natural 20 to succeed. (Rolling a 20 on skill-based check is equivalent to rolling a 30 for my campaigns.)


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 3, 2015)

Will try to post tonight but tomorrow is more likely. Nasty headache right now.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 4, 2015)

What happens if I just run at regular speed? Can I kick the door in like the barbarian I am?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 4, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> What happens if I just run at regular speed? Can I kick the door in like the barbarian I am?



The building's door is a simple wooden door that is locked. So, it's break DC is 15.

Vak'tiel should be able to kick it down without too much difficulty. It still requires a Strength check.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm thinking of taking most of the weekend off, so my next post likely won't be until Monday. If I do post, it will be on Sunday sometime in the evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoy - clear your mind - bring your pain under control - get good rest! I mean all of that too.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 8, 2015)

Yesh sorry guys, got sidetracked hard...can somebody give me a quick 411 and I'll post asap.

edit: alternatively, tell me whom needs healing that I can get to and I'll hop to it.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 8, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Yesh sorry guys, got sidetracked hard...can somebody give me a quick 411 and I'll post asap.



FYI, my next post will likely be on Thursday or Friday.



> edit: alternatively, tell me whom needs healing that I can get to and I'll hop to it.



I know there has been some falling damage amongst the PCs chasing the runner, and I believe Sarten got singed by the flames.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 10, 2015)

k before I do my post just confirming.

the guy got away, sarten and co that were chasing it took a few dings, but are otherwise okay.

everybody else was on inn detail.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2015)

Where is Shrough?


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 10, 2015)

No Sarten and I have the guy captured currently


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2015)

I am waiting for Knightfall to get a good night's sleep to verify, but I thought he was across the canal about to cross it. Just not sure.

More importantly is that Our DM gets good sleep.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> k before I do my post just confirming.
> 
> the guy got away, sarten and co that were chasing it took a few dings, but are otherwise okay.
> 
> everybody else was on inn detail.





Trogdor1992 said:


> No Sarten and I have the guy captured currently



Yes, Sarten and Vak'tiel currently have the man cornered. 



Scott DeWar said:


> Where is Shrough?



I didn't move your PC from his last position (on the stairs heading down to the edge of the canal... I think?). By now, he's likely made his way across the Market Bridge and close to where the others are trying to subdue the runner.



Scott DeWar said:


> I am waiting for Knightfall to get a good night's sleep to verify, but I thought he was across the canal about to cross it. Just not sure.
> 
> More importantly is that Our DM gets good sleep.



Thanks. Today was a busy day. Therapy, traded some books for DVDs and a RPG book, donated the remaining books to a local library, went to the store, picked up a prescription, came home a de-stressed, and watched some TV.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2015)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], in order for Jagr to maintain the grapple, as per the RAW, he has to move into his opponents space. Since it will be tough for him to do so, as long as the man is halfway through the window, I'll say that Jagr needs to make a Dexterity check (DC 15) to keep a hold of the man in the current situation (with a -2 circumstance penalty). Jagr can also choose to let the man go since Vak-tiel is on the other side of the window about to grab him.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll be back a bit later today to post more. I need more sleep. I've been feeling rundown the last few days. Might be the beginning of the flu. I really hope not (fingers crossed).


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 11, 2015)

Got my roll up, looks like I beat the runner


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2015)

Oops wrong thread...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> OOC: [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] I don't have access to my sheet right now, can you tell me what my modifier to grapple would be?



+10


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you much, I'll get a post up soon


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2015)

For the first time in 2 decades I got a flu shot. I have regular access aat the public library, but time here is limited and they are not open on Fridays and Sundays.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 13, 2015)

*Initiative (Round 1)*
Vak'tiel: 19
Shrough: 19
Jagr: 18 (waits for Vak-tiel and Shrough to grab the man)
Runner/Assassin: 16
Cal: 11


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 13, 2015)

Opposed Grapple for Runner: 1d20+4=9 (ack!)

Dog pile!


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 13, 2015)

So I'd say we successfully grappled him then?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 13, 2015)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Jagr. He has the chance to move inside the building before Vak'tiel grapples the man (which is successful). Since the man isn't armed (his dagger is still in his boot), he doesn't get an AoO on Vak'tiel.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 15, 2015)

I didn't get around to this today. I didn't spend much time on my PC. Watched a lot of Netflix and the Supergirl and Scorpion.

I'll try to get at least one post up tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 15, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> So I'd say we successfully grappled him then?



You did, yes.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hooray!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 15, 2015)

The runner is now tied up. Well done!


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice writing!


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 16, 2015)

indeed.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 19, 2015)

Next post will likely be on Sunday (maybe) or Monday.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 19, 2015)

That's fine by me. Just started a new job so my posting may be somewhat delayed during work hours.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 22, 2015)

My sister is in the hospital to have her appendix removed. It flared up on the weekend. Therefore, the game is one hold until at least Thursday. However, my next set of posts likely won't be until after Christmas is over.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 22, 2015)

Like I said on your Facebook post, definitely no worries, and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2015)

absolutely, take your time! Tell her and your family we are hoping for the best!!


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 22, 2015)

What Trogdor and Scott said; no worries and I wish you and your family all the best.

Also, since our next update probably will be after the weekend: Merry X-mas everybody.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> What Trogdor and Scott said; no worries and I wish you and your family all the best.
> 
> Also, since our next update probably will be after the weekend: Merry X-mas everybody.



 oh yeah! and merry Christmas!


----------



## kinem (Dec 22, 2015)

Have a good celebration, all.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 23, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> My sister is in the hospital to have her appendix removed. It flared up on the weekend. Therefore, the game is one hold until at least Thursday. However, my next set of posts likely won't be until after Christmas is over.




gah 

sorry man

take your time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2015)

Depending on the interweb access time, I will most likely be AFK, much to my surprise as of 5 pm central time.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 23, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Like I said on your Facebook post, definitely no worries, and I hope everything goes well.






Scott DeWar said:


> absolutely, take your time! Tell her and your family we are hoping for the best!!






JustinCase said:


> What Trogdor and Scott said; no worries and I wish you and your family all the best.
> 
> Also, since our next update probably will be after the weekend: Merry X-mas everybody.






Shades of Eternity said:


> gah
> 
> sorry man
> 
> take your time.



She is now at home resting. Since she won't be able to lift anything heavy for at least 3 weeks, I'll have to help her with a lot. She needs some laundry done today, so I''ll have to take care of that and help with cooking anything that needs to go into the oven.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2015)

yeah, bending over, lifting more then 5 lbs and associated events are out of the question. When I got home after rehab in Jan. '12 and the final repair in Sept. '13 I needed visiting nurses and home care. It was quite humbling to depend on another person.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 28, 2015)

Will get back to posting later on this week.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2015)

I am still at my brother's but will be home today.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 28, 2015)

yeah

don't jump the gun.

It's still the holidays.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jan 11, 2016)

man

I need to get to where the action is

any ideas?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2016)

it's been slow for almost all of my games - that time of the year


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 13, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> yeah
> 
> don't jump the gun.
> 
> It's still the holidays.



Thanks for understanding. 



Scott DeWar said:


> it's been slow for almost all of my games - that time of the year



It has slowed down for me. I was going great guns there for a while, but I kind of burnt myself out. I've been trying to recharge my batteries by playing a XBox360 game called Reckoning. I needed to kill some monsters and be a player instead of a DM.

I'm hoping to get back into the swing of things by Friday or Saturday, but it might take longer. I know you guys understand. Once I'm ready to go full bore again, I'll post her with EN World mentions for all.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Jan 13, 2016)

No worries at all


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jan 13, 2016)

indeed.

I'm just trying to figure out a way to run to the plot rather then away from it. .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2016)

True fact: It took me 3 months to get back on line after waking from my induced coma.

I have a lot of patience when it comes to PBP. A slow recharge is likely to go through critical burn out later, so take your time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2016)

ok, once again here, sorry, the results of the spell did not show on my subscriptions, and that is a very rare event.

here are two more rolls to identify what spells we would need to revive and return this guys soul to him.

Knowledge Arcane,Knowledge Religeon: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19, 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 24, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, once again here, sorry, the results of the spell did not show on my subscriptions, and that is a very rare event.



No worries. I've barely had my PC on the last few days.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 24, 2016)

> here are two more rolls to identify what spells we would need to revive and return this guys soul to him.
> 
> Knowledge Arcane, Knowledge Religion: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19, 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23



[sblock]Okay, the man's _soul_ isn't truly gone. Just his strength of will (i.e. his Wisdom has been decreased). I guess you could say that his soul has been affected since he'd likely be easy to dominate once again.[/sblock]
Shrough knows that there several types of undead that can dominate the mind and drain a person's lifeforce away (specifically vampires). The end result is usually death, however. It could explain why Corlag doesn't remember anything about what happened. Shrough doesn't find any vampire bite marks on Corlag, however, and the man doesn't have the stench of death on him. It is possibly he had an encounter with something powerfully divine, a newly spawned quasi-deity or something even more powerful. That would be very unlikely (and the worst case scenario). Shrough knows there are many old cults in Bard's Gate that could have a presence in the nearby forests, but he'd have to have access to a local library to discover more (DC 20).

There is another option. Shrough has heard tales of something monstrous that lives in the forest. It is an old story about a magical creature that has six limbs and the head of a woman. It is said to be able to "steal a man's soul." Shrough doesn't recall the type of beast but it wouldn't be hard to find out. Again, he'd need access to a library of books (DC 15).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2016)

*-nope, I absolutely *DID NOT* accidentally post an ic post here in the ooc thread. Not at all-*​


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2016)

Cut & pasted from the IC thread:


JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I believe the magic face in the market square is still there. Are we going back there?



The magical face is on the center of the Market Bridge.

If you want, you can have Kisep make a Diplomacy check to convince the guards to let the group visit the face to gain more information before heading to the keep. Since that was what the Warder originally suggested, Kisep has a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2016)

I am thinking a question such as"Who would have a grudge against our contact to want to kill him, or where is the lamia that affected the servant?


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Feb 14, 2016)

that works.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2016)

Okay, a little information sharing in character might make sense. Jagr and some of the others don't know Mr.  Goloda's fate or what exactly happened inside the house. As to questions

Should we try to confront Odals Alzota directly? 

Where should we look for him if so? 

Would going after the Lamia be useful?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey guys, I better mention, I am *only* guessing it is a lamia.


----------



## kinem (Feb 15, 2016)

There's no reason to think it's a lamia. That's possible, but seems unlikely.

Nor does a grudge seem that likely. More likely this was business. Let's just ask who might want to kill him and take his stuff. On second thought, that's pretty much any PC ever


----------



## kinem (Feb 16, 2016)

Or ask who might have enchanted the servant to do it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2016)

that would be a better question, but the face may not know


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 16, 2016)

We could at least ask it.

These seem like good questions. I'm not sure if I can think of any more or better ones...


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am thinking a question such as"Who would have a grudge against our contact to want to kill him, or where is the lamia that affected the servant?





Shades of Eternity said:


> that works.





Scotley said:


> Okay, a little information sharing in character might make sense. Jagr and some of the others don't know Mr.  Goloda's fate or what exactly happened inside the house. As to questions
> 
> Should we try to confront Odals Alzota directly?
> 
> ...



Vectēvs' knowledge about what the PCs might face will be considerable, especially about any names it has mentioned. It may or may not have knowledge about those who live and/or work for Goloda. It depends on how much extra information The Gezgin embedded in it. I can tell you that the chance is 65% that it knows about the people who make up the household of Goloda's estate and around 45% regarding any enemies that Goloda might currently have within 50 miles of the city. Beyond that, it's knowledge would drop to 25% in regard's to the man's current life.

Since Odals Alzota is a mystery, it's very unlikely (only a 10% chance) that Vectēvs will have specific knowledge about Odals or his current location. Just FYI...



kinem said:


> There's no reason to think it's a lamia. That's possible, but seems unlikely.
> 
> Nor does a grudge seem that likely. More likely this was business. Let's just ask who might want to kill him and take his stuff. On second thought, that's pretty much any PC ever





> Or ask who might have enchanted the servant to do it.





Scott DeWar said:


> that would be a better question, but the face may not know



As for "what" damaged Corlag's mind, none of the PCs can say for certain beyond the knowledge that Shrough thought of with his Knowledge check. You could try to ask Vectēvs what could have possibly done such a thing, but that would be a more general question.

If you feel it's worth losing one general question, you could ask Vectēvs to elaborate on what other types of lore it "might" have access to. As well, it knows much of the general knowledge of Bard's Gate and it's surrounding territory, but it wouldn't be complete. (I'd say around 60% for general information and 25% for specific details about the city.)

Consider Vectēvs a small, limited library when it comes to the PCs making Knowledge checks.



JustinCase said:


> We could at least ask it.
> 
> These seem like good questions. I'm not sure if I can think of any more or better ones...



Remember that Vectēvs knows all the PCs full given names (but not truenames), so it is very likely it knows details about each PC's past and might have knowledge that even the PC is unaware of (70% chance). Questions about a PC that aren't related to the current quest would be considered general, of course.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Feb 23, 2016)

okay, trying to respond but have no idea at this point.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2016)

I am still formulating a response too, sleep deprivation is getting serious.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 27, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> okay, trying to respond but have no idea at this point.





Scott DeWar said:


> I am still formulating a response too, sleep deprivation is getting serious.



Still waiting for questions from the PCs.

Don't overthink it too much.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Mar 7, 2016)

Any idea what we should ask?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorry, getting ready for my monthy shopping for food. BRB and will talk more on this.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 7, 2016)

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION], [MENTION=10869]Shades of Eternity[/MENTION], [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], and [MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION].

Any questions regarding the asking of questions to the magical face-construct on the bridge?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2016)

I am back and putting away groceries right now. will get to the question on questions about questions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2016)

Ok, last night I actually got to sleep before midnight and had a question sometime during the night when I woke fore a little while.

what is the threat against [name of guy we were supposed to go see] that had his home torched.

That really is all I was able to come up with. Still getting caught up on rest after last month and my mind is slowly clearing up.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 9, 2016)

No questions, really. I think we should just get there and ask stuff. Perhaps the answers will provide us with more questions.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just remember, we have a limited number of questions, I think it was 2 each.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2016)

Maybe we don't know enough to ask questions? My vote would be to go on with our investigation and come back later.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 10, 2016)

We're already making the detour, but of course we can decide to ask a few things now and the rest later on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2016)

I am sorry guys. I got lost in real life for a week or so. Where are we?


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 16, 2016)

Market square, with the magic face. Kisep has just asked his first question, and perhaps we will ask everything right now or we can come back later for it. Some guards are there with us, escorting us and our formerly magic mindcontrolled prisoner to city guard headquarters. But first the market square.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2016)

JustinCase said:


> Market square, with the magic face. Kisep has just asked his first question, and perhaps we will ask everything right now or we can come back later for it. Some guards are there with us, escorting us and our formerly magic mindcontrolled prisoner to city guard headquarters. But first the market square.




Glad you found some good questions. I am having trouble putting the pieces together as yet. I expect we'll be back with more question later as we progress.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2016)

I am thinking on withholding any questions until we learn more too.

On a side note, are there any English specialists here? I have a spelling question.

The word *"withholding"* shows as no spelling error with 2 'h's, and I am curious, is that right? or is my spellcheck on my computer in error??


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 18, 2016)

I will try to get a reply up sometime this weekend. I had physio today, which went well. Still sore, however. My dad is coming over on the weekend for dinner. My sister and i haven't decided on whether or not it will be Saturday or Sunday.

Regardless, I'll try to get something up. Later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow, good and useful information! ! ! ! !


* My twisted mind at work:

Here is my idea. . . . 

What if we make our investigation to be aimed at Atharid - overtly - ,but covertly we will be looking into Jehqarin Elsalor as the 'unsub' and maybe even asking for her assistance, albeit limited, in what we are looking into.

If we seem inept it will cause her to drop her guard.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 23, 2016)

FYI... I'm burning through season one of Jessica Jones on Netflix. after that, I'm moving on to Daredevil. After that, I'll post again.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 23, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> What if we make our investigation to be aimed at Atharid - overtly - ,but covertly we will be looking into Jehqarin Elsalor as the *'unsub'* and maybe even asking for her assistance, albeit limited, in what we are looking into.



Heh. Unsub. Heh.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2016)

huh, CSI, all four; Criminal minds, both; Chicago pd; Castle; many, many other police shows before those.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey Knightfall, did someone quit the game?


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Mar 31, 2016)

It strongly seems like there may be only 4 of us left here


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2016)

I thought I had seen something on facebook about someone leaving the game, Just wanted to know for sure.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm still hear, but can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2016)

well, obviously Trogdor and I are here. Though with this storm brewing, i am not so sure for how long.


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm still here. Seems like KF hasn't updated in a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, he said sometime after Easter and I know he has health issues, and then his sister might be having post surgery issues. Hard to say what is going on.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm still here, waiting patiently.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2016)

at least 5 of here, then. It might be his other game, then


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well I'm fairly sure we're at least missing Caldrin, but he's been fairly inactive from the start in any case


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 2, 2016)

kinem said:


> I'm still here. Seems like KF hasn't updated in a while.






Scott DeWar said:


> Well, he said sometime after Easter and I know he has health issues, and then his sister might be having post surgery issues. Hard to say what is going on.



Yes, Easter and heath issues, plus I went to the dentist on Tuesday. Had to get a filling fixed. Went to physio today. I'm hoping to get a post up on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 2, 2016)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Well I'm fairly sure we're at least missing Caldrin, but he's been fairly inactive from the start in any case



If we've lost him, we work around it.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm still here, but we almost need a real time posting session to get everybody gelled again.

I've always had the problem of getting lost in the posts and unfortunately, this time was no different.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, I am very glad to see us here! I wish there was a way to play in real time but I think with one person in Finland, it might be a bit too much of a trick.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2016)

oops, getting my games mixed up, Blackrat is in the *OTHER* Knightfall game


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol but on Facebook KF said he'll be posting soon


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, I noticed that. You know, in other threads when someone like Scotley or Mowgli got a little slow in posting as a dm, Leif and I would chatterbox away in the OOC thread. That usually gives the idea that something needs to be done - gentle electronic prodding if you will.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 4, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> I'm still here, but we almost need a real time posting session to get everybody gelled again.
> 
> I've always had the problem of getting lost in the posts and unfortunately, this time was no different.



The problem is that I can't promise that sort of schedule. I've got three other play-by-post games, and if I tried to schedule them each week, I'd be burnt out way more than I already am.

What I can promise is that I won't abandon this game even when there has been long periods of inactivity. That is what happened for my Crow God game (the other EN World pbp game). It went on a long hiatus and came back with a slightly different lineup of players.

I will always try to keep it going, but my real life concerns MUST come first.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 4, 2016)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Lol but on Facebook KF said he'll be posting soon






Scott DeWar said:


> Yeah, I noticed that. You know, in other threads when someone like Scotley or Mowgli got a little slow in posting as a dm, Leif and I would chatterbox away in the OOC thread. That usually gives the idea that something needs to be done - gentle electronic prodding if you will.



Yes, my goal was to post today sometime, and I'm going to start the process right now. However, it's later than I'd like. I might write part of it tonight and then finish it up tomorrow and post it during the afternoon. I absolutely cannot keep staying up past 1 or 2 A.M. to post replies for my games. It's too hard on me.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't worry, I'm not in any kind of hurry.

Also, I feel less bad about my own announcement: Within the next few weeks I'll be moving to another house, so there may be fewer responses from me on this campaign and the others I participate in. I'll try to post when I can. If necessary my PC can be directed by the DM.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2016)

Justincase, congrats on the new house! Is in city or out in the country?


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks! It's in a sort of suburb; a small town very close to where I work.

"Very close" in the Netherlands in this case means 15 minutes away, whereas I now drive an hour and a half each day to work and back home.

That, and I'll be moving in with my girlfriend. In a bigger house.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2016)

lots of great things!! Is that 15 minutes of driving, biking, walking or skateboard?


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 4, 2016)

Driving, although cycling would not be much more.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2016)

Save on gas, green, great during nice weather, but not so great in the winters of Holland, I am guessing.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 4, 2016)

Very true. Although that usually won't stop the Dutch. Enthusiastic cyclists are we.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 4, 2016)

New post added.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2016)

JustinCase said:


> Very true. Although that usually won't stop the Dutch. Enthusiastic cyclists are we.



 Heh, and people call me nuts for when I would bicycle at all times of the year.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> New post added.




wahoooo !


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> Heh, and people call me nuts for when I would bicycle at all times of the year.




So how is Nashville for cycling? Memphis has some great trails for bikes if you just want to go and ride a bike, but the few bike lanes aren't really conducive to trying to actually go somewhere on a bike. Sharing the streets with cars here is more like running with the bulls I expect.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2016)

Nashville is not too bad. they have room for improvement, but not bad at all. It was Columbia Missouri that was bad. A lot of my complaints went seeming unheard, but then I blinked and there were the exact changes I was asking for!! They have a long way to go and the driver seem to aim for bicyclers. At least here you do not see them aiming for us, just ignoring us!


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Apr 6, 2016)

Man creating a standard operating procedure so it's easier to stay on the rails and to make assumptions when I get lost and/or miss posting.

Part 1 - Social
In a social encounter, Borya will:
1. Greet stranger in a friendly manner and be polite 
2. Will ask about name, journey and how their day is going.
3. Will listen dilegently, but try to filter out key points (namely to stay on the rails).
4. If combat breaks out see Part 2

Part 2 - Combat - group
If combat breaks out, Borya will:
1. Try to talk down any violence that takes place. 
2. If it fails, will provide buffering to party.
3. If healing is necessary, Borya will use a triage model (most damaged and/or down first)
4. Borya will defend himself, but more likely to go on the defensive and add as a road block until the fighting types can take our target's down.
4. Exception: If target is undead, he goes on the attack and his turn dead blasts come out to play.

Part 3 - Exploration
1. Borya needs little food and rest, and will usually volunteer his services for mundane tasks.
2. Borya will usually take the rear so he can rush up to heal, boost and offer insight as necessary.
3. Borya will observe and use his perception score before acting.

Other quirks
If Borya can tell a bad joke for the amusement for others, he will. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2016)

double post


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2016)

Man creating a standard operating procedure so it's easier to stay on the rails and to make assumptions when I get lost and/or miss posting.

Part 1 - Social
In a social encounter, Borya will:
1. Greet stranger in a friendly manner and Borya can tell a bad joke 
2. Will provide buffering to party and ask how their day is going.
3.  If target is undead, he goes on the attack and his turn dead blasts come out to play.
4. If conversation breaks out see Part 2

Part 2 - Combat - group
If combat breaks out, Borya will:
1. Try to talk down any violence that takes place. 
2. If it fails, will provide buffering to party.
3. If healing is necessary, Borya will use a triage model (most damaged and/or down first)
4. Borya will defend himself, but more likely to go on the defensive and add as a road block until the fighting types can take our target's down.
4. Exception: If target is undead, he goes on the attack and his turn dead blasts come out to play.

Part 3 - Exploration
1. Borya needs little food and rest, and will usually volunteer his services for mundane tasks.
2. Borya will usually take the rear so he can rush up to heal, boost and offer insight as necessary.
3. Borya will observe and use his perception score before acting.

Other quirks
If Borya can shape change others for the amusement for others, he will. 

Did I miss anything?[



I fixed a few things for you


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> knowledge local +6
> 
> Knowledge Local : 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
> 
> ...



I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you already made a knowledge check about Odals Alzota. Regardless, your result likely wouldn't tell you anything more about the man without first learning more about him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2016)

ok!


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 22, 2016)

Waiting for you guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2016)

Who is our face person? as in, highest charisma? A bard perhaps? Sorcerer?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

I've gone through Google Cache as best as I can and was able to save many (but not all) of the IC posts. I'm not even going to try to rebuild the OOC posts we've lost. That would be a major headache.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION], [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=10869]Shades of Eternity[/MENTION], [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION]

Before I even try to rebuild this game, I need to know if you guys are 100% interested in continuing. If not, the game will be over, and those still interested in their PCs will have the option to move back a level to 6th* and join my Bluffside game over on The Piazza. Bard's Gate and Bluffside are quite close to each other (relatively) on the same continent, so it wouldn't be difficult to integrate your PCs into that campaign.

Right now, that game only has two players. It's needs more. I know it's a lot to ask players to sign up on a different forum, but I want to give the option for those that really like their characters and want to keep using them.If none of you are interested in that game, it's no big deal. I just wanted to ask. 

Of course, I haven't run this by my two players over there yet, but I know one of them is eager for the game to get more players.

*One PC is 5th the other just went to 6th.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm in if you want to rebuild. I don't think the loss of the OOC stuff is that big a deal the IC is a bit more problematic and you may have to jar our memories a bit for details, but I think we should be okay. I would not want to adopt a third gaming site. I already play here and at Myth-Weavers.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Sep 21, 2016)

If you continue I'm interested, The Piazza doesn't really agree with mobile devices though

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinem (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm still in for this game. I would not go to another website.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2016)

I am here, and still thinking on this.


in all honesty, I would like to keep it to two sights for my games, here and Mythweavers. I would like to continue. is it possible to just do a start over or synopsis from memory and gloss over where we are in the game?

Also, on a personal note, I found a fox familiar in pathfinder - could I just make it into a 3.5 creature and present the idea to you as Schrough's familiar? {I found it in beastiary 3}


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Like I said, the game over at The Piazza was only a suggestion. I, also, would prefer to keep the game going, but it's going to take some time to rebuild the In Character posts lost. I'm not as concerned with losing certain parts but some of the background material I've created is elsewhere online. I'll have to try to go by memory or change it entirely.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

Shades of Eternity won't be playing Borya anymore; he's agreed to let me take the character over as another NPC (like with Cal).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm going to probably rebuild my Aerie of the Crowd God IC thread first and then tackle the one for Bard's Gate. Trogdor is going to compile what he can out of his e-mail notifications to help rebuild more of it, hopefully, depending on what he has available.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear we are losing 'Shades',  And I am glad to hear it was only a suggestion.

I appreciate your work on this. Take your time, and don't burn out.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2016)

[MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION],   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], do either of you have the In Character thread set to send you notifications?   [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION] does but he likely doesn't get notifications for his own posts. Plus, the notification system doesn't send an email for every post. It sends one and then doesn't send it again until the forum member visits the site (at least, that's the way it works for me).

   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] told me he doesn't get already deleted his notifications, and I don't think its fair for me to ask 'Shades' to help since he won't be playing Borya anymore. (Someone told me that they don't get notifications. That might have been 'Shades'.)

I'm also not sure about   [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION]. He hasn't posted in a while, but his work schedule can be hectic (if I'm remembering correctly). He is often away from home working. Until he posts again, I'm going to take control of his PC for both Bard's Gate (and his PC for the Crow God game).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> Also, on a personal note, I found a fox familiar in pathfinder - could I just make it into a 3.5 creature and present the idea to you as Schrough's familiar? {I found it in beastiary 3}



Sure. Go ahead and 3.5 it and post it here. If I see something that needs to be changed, I'll modify it. More than likely it should be fine as is.


----------



## kinem (Sep 23, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> have the In Character thread set to send you notifications?




I do not.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2016)

*Work In Progress*

as pathfinder:
FOX CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +8
DEFENSE
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 (+2 Dex, +2 size)
hp 5 (1d8+1)
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1
OFFENSE
Speed 40 ft.
Melee bite +1 (1d3–1)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
STATISTICS
Str 9, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Base Atk +0; CMB +0; CMD 9 (13 vs. trip)
Feats Skill Focus (Perception)
Skills Acrobatics +2 (+10 when jumping), Perception +8, Stealth
+10, Survival +1 (+5 scent tracking); Racial Modifiers +4
Acrobatics when jumping, +4 Survival when tracking by scent
ECOLOGY
Environment any
Organization solitary, pair, or skulk (3–12)
Treasure none
This cunning yet wary animal pounces on live prey.

Specialability: Master gains a +2 bonus on Reflex saves



as 3,5

FOX CR 1/4
XP 100
N Tiny animal
Init +2; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +8
DEFENSE
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 (+2 Dex, +2 size)
hp 5 (1d8+1)
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1
OFFENSE
Speed 40 ft.
Melee bite +1 (1d3–1)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.

STATISTICS
Str 9, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Base Atk +0; CMB +0; CMD 9 (13 vs. trip)
skill points: 9
Feats Skill Focus (Perception)
Skills
Acrobatics +2 (+10 when jumping), 10-4-3-2 = 3
 Perception +8,  8-3-3-1 = 1
Stealth+10,  10-2-3 = 5
Survival +1 (+5 scent tracking);  1-1 = 0

Racial Modifiers 
+4 Acrobatics when jumping, 
+4 Survival when tracking by scent

ECOLOGY
Environment any
Organization solitary, pair, or skulk (3–12)
Treasure none
This cunning yet wary animal pounces on live prey.

Specialability: Master gains a +2 bonus on Reflex saves


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2016)

Knightfall, Scotley, I need a bit of help here. I am trying to re-figure the skill points by back engineering the numbers and this is what I have

skill points: 9
Feats Skill Focus (Perception)
Skills
Acrobatics +2 (+10 when jumping), 10-4 [race]-3 [class skill] -2 [ability]= 3
Perception +8,  8 -3 [feat] -3 [class skil] - 1 [ability] = 1
Stealth+10,  10 - 2 [ability] -3 [class skill] = 5
Survival +1 (+5 scent tracking);  1 - 1 [ability] = 0

is there a better way to figure this out? I am way more adept at making a 3.5 into pathfinder

scratch every thing: I found a 3.5 red fox

http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Fox,_Red_(3.5e_Creature)

it mentions listen as the bonus for the master


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION],   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], do either of you have the In Character thread set to send you notifications?   [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION] does but he likely doesn't get notifications for his own posts. Plus, the notification system doesn't send an email for every post. It sends one and then doesn't send it again until the forum member visits the site (at least, that's the way it works for me).
> 
> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] told me he doesn't get already deleted his notifications, and I don't think its fair for me to ask 'Shades' to help since he won't be playing Borya anymore. (Someone told me that they don't get notifications. That might have been 'Shades'.)
> 
> I'm also not sure about   [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION]. He hasn't posted in a while, but his work schedule can be hectic (if I'm remembering correctly). He is often away from home working. Until he posts again, I'm going to take control of his PC for both Bard's Gate (and his PC for the Crow God game).




I purge my email rather haphazardly so I do have some. How would you like me to get them to you?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2016)

Scotley said:


> I purge my email rather haphazardly so I do have some. How would you like me to get them to you?



The best way would be to put them into a Text or RTF file and send them to me by email. I can send you a PM with my email address. Alternatively, you could compile them and simply attach the document to a post here.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2016)

Dang, sorry, I went on a forwarding binge before I saw this. I sent you dozens of raw emails.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2016)

Scotley said:


> Dang, sorry, I went on a forwarding binge before I saw this. I sent you dozens of raw emails.



It's all right. My e-mail program can take the hit.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2016)

So far, the forwarded emails have filled in some of the gaps. Thanks.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2016)

Dang, still missing the post where Captain Trethewey introduces himself on the way to The Keep not to mention my post about the wine bottles. The first one isn't as important as the second one. That has some key campaign information in it.

{Fingers crossed that Trogdor has that one or I'm going to have to reinvent it from memory when dealing with it down the road.}


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2016)

Re-posting the link to the Campaign Guide: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?468744-Campaign-Guide-Bard-s-Gate-PbP-Game!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> Dang, still missing the post where Captain Trethewey introduces himself on the way to The Keep not to mention my post about the wine bottles. The first one isn't as important as the second one. That has some key campaign information in it.
> 
> {Fingers crossed that Trogdor has that one or I'm going to have to reinvent it from memory when dealing with it down the road.}




I found this in my screenshots:




if you look in the address bar, you see the post  address - will that help you?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm not sure. Page 24 on that screen would actually be around page 48 in the cache. The cache saves it with EN World's default settings for posts per page. I have all the pages I should need from Google Cache but not every page is 100% complete. Either the page was cached before the post was made or the cache didn't save it for some reason. Maybe there are multiple versions of the same page in the cache, but I haven't seen a difference in them. It might be worth a second look.

The post I'm hunting for comes before the one listed that reads "OOC: No worries, I got the gist.  ." I've not found it in any of the emails Scotley sent me either. Hopefully, Trogdor has it or I'll just have to forget it.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes, it looks like it should be on page 45 of the cache but there is one post on that page in the cache. Vak'tiel saying this...

*"I'll try a glass of that, I would also like to see about the price for a cask of ale, for the road."*

Other than that there is nothing else. And when I searched for that page, it only gave me one option. You'd need to have a screenshot from around 21 to 23, I think. And it would be a long post.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2016)

The post where Captain Trethewey introduces himself would be on page 37. That page is not saved in the cache at all. Of course, it's not as important.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2016)

I have my settings at 30 posts per page which will throw the page count off. that screen shot was an accident from when my pinky hits the print screen button rather the n back space and I may not notice the notice on the screen that I had just hit the print screen button. it happens at random times so that was just a shot in the dark.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 26, 2016)

I went to my doctor today and got 10 days of antibiotics for my sinus cold/infection. I will still try to begin the rebuild of the In Character thread for this game today, but it won't be until much later. I need to do some laundry and then go back to bed. If I don't get to it today, it will be sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2016)

Just heal up. For heaven's sake - quite getting ill !


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> Just heal up. For heaven's sake - quite getting ill !



Trust me, I won't be doing the rebuild or posting for the other games unless I know I can handle it. Today was okay. I slept most of the afternoon, and I decided tonight to catch up on some of the TV shows I watch before the new seasons start.

Won't be going to physio this week, that's for sure. but I'm not going to be a shut in. That's never good for me, even when I'm sick. I have to, at least, go to the grocery store tomorrow. Do more than that... unlikely, but you never know. It will depend on how I feel.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Sep 28, 2016)

So, it looks like I only have emails for about the first 20-25 posts of this game, do you want those?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> Trust me, I won't be doing the rebuild or posting for the other games unless I know I can handle it. Today was okay. I slept most of the afternoon, and I decided tonight to catch up on some of the TV shows I watch before the new seasons start.
> 
> Won't be going to physio this week, that's for sure. but I'm not going to be a shut in. That's never good for me, even when I'm sick. I have to, at least, go to the grocery store tomorrow. Do more than that... unlikely, but you never know. It will depend on how I feel.




Believe me, I know what you are saying! I gots da scars ta prove it!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

I will continue working on the IC thread rebuild tomorrow. Time for antibiotics and sleep.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Trogdor1992 said:


> So, it looks like I only have emails for about the first 20-25 posts of this game, do you want those?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk



Hmm, I don't think those are going to give me anything. Most of what I need is at the end of the game. Still, I'd say send it anyway. You never know, I might get lucky and one of the posts I need near the cutoff point. It's probably a longshot. 

But, now I know what I have, and what I'll likely have to rebuild completely from memory.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2016)

hey, as of midnight last night, I was caught up on all reading. But I suspect you may have done more last night . . . .


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll go ahead and send you the most recent few

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2016)

Knightfall, good luck & thanks for the rebuilding.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2016)

kinem said:


> Knightfall, good luck & thanks for the rebuilding.




I second this. You've done an amazing job.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2016)

I would third it but I think you know this due to the xp I dun gave ya.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

> ooc: What does Shough know of the wine?
> 
> Knowledge History: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 <--natural 20!



In one of [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]'s posts, he made a check to see what he knew about the elven wine. I put the details in an SBLOCK in my reply for him, which means it's gone bye-bye. It will have to be another major post I'm going to have to rebuild. Once I redo the results of the chekc I will post them here (not in an SBLOCK). While the information will be what Shrough knows, I don't want to risk losing it again. I will keep a copy of it on my PC.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2016)

*ATTENTION*
Okay, I'm struggling with trying to go past where I'm at with the rebuild. I think I'm going to have let it go. Too much is missing, and I'm feeling frustrated. Sorry if I got your guys hopes up that it would continue but at this point, I just don't myself willing to rescue it. The work involved is starting to get me down, emotionally.

I'd rather try to come up with something new. If I do, you guys will get first crack at the new game, which may or may not be set on Kulan. (Most likely, yes, but not on the same continent.) If on Kulan, I might go back to the Lands of Harqual. I have a lot of adventure ideas for that continent, and I have more experience running adventures set there. Another option is The Fallenlands but it would require A LOT of work.

(Maybe after the Crow God game is done, I'll revisit Bard's Gate with a new campaign idea that is a little less, grandiose.)


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 14, 2016)

Count me in, it's understandable though really, I actually had to give up on two games myself after the crash.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2016)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Count me in, it's understandable though really, I actually had to give up on two games myself after the crash.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk



Yeah, it's just too much of a pain to try to continue. I wish I'd realized that before I tried to rebuild it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2016)

I understand. It is sad, but I prefer you to not to lose your sanity.


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2016)

Knightfall, thanks for a great game. As for rebuilding, that would have been cool but if you wanted to continue from the point we were I don't think we need more than a quick summary; anything that was lost can be different the second time around but that's fine. It's your call of course and I understand either way.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm more than a little bummed as well. I had to let a couple games go too and I'm really having trouble getting back into the one I'm trying to continue. Thank you for all your hard work. 

I'm definitely up for your next great game.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 27, 2016)

Ah, sad to see this campaign go. Although I must admit my own long absence was not the best way of showing my support (my sincere apologies about that). Thanks for the fun, Knightfall and my fellow players!


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 27, 2016)

JustinCase said:


> Ah, sad to see this campaign go. Although I must admit my own long absence was not the best way of showing my support (my sincere apologies about that). Thanks for the fun, Knightfall and my fellow players!



No worries, JC. Once the Crow God game is over, I'll probable start a new Kulan campaign. If you want, I'll keep a spot open for you.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd certainly be interested!


----------

